# Can't find those two last weeds!



## CaramelCookie (Apr 28, 2017)

Today is weeding day, and I had a whooping amount of 24 weeds on my town... so I picked and picked and Leif says there are still two missing, but I've walked around town 100 times and couldn't find them at all! Only clovers and dandelions, no weeds.
So what happens if I can't find them until the end of the event? Will I still get furniture? Thanks!


----------



## HHoney (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh no!!! That's the worst!

I had one weed left this morning and so looked and looked! Over and over again!!

I'm the end it was at the right corner of the villagers house near the plaza. I guess I didn't press up and look at their house but I did with the other houses!!

Keep looking like it's hide-and-seek. Usually the last one is hidden near a tree, a grove of flowers or near a villagers house.

You have until 7pm to find the weeds. When you do Leif will give you one of the 4 Mayor furniture items. If you don't find it after 7 then nothing good or bad happens; the event is over.

Good luck!!!!! &#55356;&#57152;


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 28, 2017)

HHoney said:


> Oh no!!! That's the worst!
> 
> I had one weed left this morning and so looked and looked! Over and over again!!
> 
> ...



Thank you, dear! I went back and after the 5th loop around I finally found one behind a bush. The camera angle does not help with those... after I checked every single bush and didn't find the last one, I gave up... until I accidentally found it behind a flower touching the river side! I got a Lily Record Player


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 28, 2017)

Do you need help finding them? I'm happy to come and help.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks, darling, but I found them after all! Nice of you to offer!


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 28, 2017)

That's great! I'm glad you found them. And it's no problem.


----------



## Yaezakura (Apr 28, 2017)

Weeds can be tricksy buggers. Especially when they hide right behind a flower or bush. It becomes incredibly hard to see them against the other plant at a quick glance.

That's sort of like me and certain fossil spots... sometimes if a fossil is right on the border of grass and dirt, it just becomes nearly impossible for me to see it.


----------

